# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  "merge and center" keyboard shortcut

## ara75st

Is there any keyboard shortcut for "merge and center" ?

I looked up for it in many references, but couldn't find anything. please help

----------


## MrShorty

I dont' think there is a built in keyboard shortcut for that command, but you could make one.  Assuming you are allowed to write/use macros:

1) Tools-> Macros-> record new macro
2)  In the appropriate box select the desired keyboard shortcut
3)  execute the command
4)  stop recording

----------


## ara75st

thank you, for your reply, but macros only do a specific action, I mean, it always just merge and center the same cells ,that I record. 
Anyway it seems there is no keyboard shortcut for this action, thank you

----------


## MrShorty

Right, forgot that the record macro was going to give you very specific code.  After recording the macro, you need to go back into the resultant code and modify it to work on the current selection.  So that, instead of "range("whatever").[merge and center]", you will end up with "Selection.[merge and center]"

----------


## bgoldac

I wrote a small piece of VBA code that works wonders for Merge and Center in 07.  It checks to see if the selection of cells is already merged or not and then does the opposite of its current state.  This means that it will merge and unmerge as desired without needing to have a specific macro for each function.





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## BVespone

Found this on another forum, but thought I'd post it here:

Merge/Center Shortcut: Alt + h + m + c

----------


## protonLeah

Unfortunately, your post does not conform to Rule *#2. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own.*
This thread is six years old.

----------


## BVespone

I'm not asking a question, I'm answering the original poster's question. 

This thread is the first to come up on google's search for this issue, even though it's six years old, and since it did not contain the correct answer, I thought posting it might help out someone else who comes along...

----------


## protonLeah

Regardless of your reason, the forum cannot function when people continually "update" ancient threads with _their own better solution_.  Many of the old threads have been read thousands of times.  Following your logic they could each end up with hundreds, if not thousands, of better ideas long after the original poster has left the scene and doesn't care.  No one wants to open a thread and scroll through dozens, hundreds or thousands of better solutions.  If someone has a similar problem, and can't find a solution that works for him, he should post his question in his own thread with a link to the similar problem.  Hopefully, the mods will close this thread the rules are simple and easy to follow.

----------


## maltz2

BVespone, thank you for your reply.  *I* for one DID want a better answer than jumping through the hoops of setting up a macro just for a keyboard shortcut which apparently DID already exist!  The original answer was barely an answer at all, and you provided correct and easy-to-use info.  Thanks again for saving me from having to search further!

----------


## abousetta

@BVespone, there is a section for tips. You can always post your tip there and everyone will be happy. If relevant, you can always add a link to this thread.

----------


## MrShorty

As the one who posted the original response, I'm curious.  BVespone, do you know if that shortcut only applies to 2007 and newer?  I try it in my old version of Excel, and it doesn't work.

----------


## protonLeah

maltz2 gave me a negative rep with:




> other user didn't break this rule, he was just responding to an old thread with a better & easier solution

----------


## abousetta

Well Ben since @maltz2 has already posted once on this forum, then (s)he must know the rules better than you. For goodness sake, they have been members for almost 48 hours now. You should know your role and apologize to them (this is me laughing my head off in sarcasm)... Don't you just love nubbies. You should add this to the Bad Threads.

----------


## mreed772

Additional tip. After using merge & center once. Hitting f4 will repeat the last function used.

btw this is still the first searchable link on google.....it's only 1 page long let it go.

 :Cool:

----------


## Dbaer

@mreed772:  F4 is true brilliance as it can function as a shortcut key for multiple features.  Thank you for your post.  I guess being new to the forums gives some type of advantage for being helpful as the two best solutions both came from 'noobs'.

----------


## Burnanation

I created an account here to say thank you for sharing the info. I teach a class on Microsoft products and one of my students asked if there was a short cut. Now I know, and I didn't know about using F4 to repeat functions. 

This is the first thread that comes up when you google "keyboard shortcuts for merge and center," and would like to point out that protonLeah makes this community look hostile. (S)he didn't even sight the correct rule to be upset about.

----------


## abousetta

Hi,

We're actually 'head-hunters'  :Smilie: , not a hostile bunch at all...

Stick around, we would love to have you for dinner... I mean over for dinner  :Smilie: 

abousetta

----------


## ataxus

Thanks for the F4 tip, mreed772!  It works great!

----------


## BVespone

> As the one who posted the original response, I'm curious.  BVespone, do you know if that shortcut only applies to 2007 and newer?  I try it in my old version of Excel, and it doesn't work.



I have only tried it in 2007. I can't speak to its functionality in earlier versions.

----------


## geoacv

I registered to this website just because I wanted to say how amazingly professional and mature was the reaction of the moderator and his pal... (that is called sarcasm, not what you thought it was)
Instead of encouraging updates and better solutions to old posts, they show some old fashioned bureaucratic stuborness to the rules... I just couldn't believe it when i read it. And the comment that if everyone keeps reviving ancient posts etc, made me laugh of the stupidity that exists in this world. (not to mention that the first, new decade poster, did not ask a question but rather offered a solution).

I'd like to thank the person who actually posted an answer to the question - even 6 years later - and I would suggest that if the moderators think ancient posts should not be revived, then they should delete them and not misdirect google search to incompetent fora.

----------


## Marcol

> I wrote a small piece of VBA code that works wonders for Merge and Center ....



Merging cells certainly works wonders! ...  :EEK!: 
It ruins Excels functionallity, and should be avoided, not encouraged.

*[EDIT]*
This thread *isn't* marked as *[SOLVED]*, so why is everyone getting their knickers in a twist ...  :Confused:

----------


## abousetta

> If all your posts are like this one, then forum guru is the one who says nonsense the most times?



Maybe go through some of my posts and see what others are saying about my work.

More importantly, I share my time and knowledge with others for free. Before you start getting on your high horse (or potty-training stool), you might want to invest some time helping others and gaining their respect, before making half a s s remarks.

abousetta

----------


## geoacv

> Let's do the math.... I have over 3000 posts and you... well let's just assume a number higher than your IQ. Maybe go through some of my posts and see what others are saying about my work.
> 
> More importantly, I share my time and knowledge with others for free. Before you start getting on your high horse (or potty-training stool), you might want to invest some time helping others and gaining their respect, before making half a s s remarks.
> 
> abousetta




That was exactly my point. You are wasting your time and the point of this forum if you are using it to discourage new people from giving real or better solutions to old problems. Even worse, making fun of the people actually solving the problems.
Although my fingers tickle me to comment on your reply, I won't... hehe
I'll just say something I was told at school many years ago. It takes a long time to gain others' respect, but just a second (or a post) to lose it.
Anyhow, it was not my intention to make this personal and I'm sure that your free time given to this forum was worth it. Feel free to erase these posts and leave only the ones that really contribute to the actual question (which is eventually solved, btw).

----------


## abousetta

For the fact of the matter, I am not a moderator, I can't erase posts or modify them in any way except the ones that I wrote myself, and have no power or influence over the decisions or rules set forth by the moderators and owners of the site. I come here to help others just as others have helped me out. The site is free... no reimbursement is given to me for posting answers or 'comments'. If someone is offended by my remarks then either they don't have a sense of humor or my thoughtfully picked words are misinterpreted. In either case, they are also free not come back.

Now as for my comment above that has you so rowed up, I was make some humor out of the post that says "protonLeah makes this community look hostile." I don't have to defend protonLeah's reputation because it's obvious by the number of thanks he gets that he knows what is talking about. As a moderator you will often get people upset or angry at you for pointing out the rules. That doesn't change the fact of the matter that those are the rules for this forum and anyone is welcome not to participate in discussions here or seek 'free' advice elsewhere. Simply put... it's the internet, not the UN.

----------


## joker82

Hi folks,

someone please close this post as its been solved.

P.S.: adding to the conversation - yes, its an old thread, yes, that shouldn't matter, and yes it all started with a wrongly posted rule, as far as i could discern. But above all, yes, we all have bad, days, i myself blew up at an IT support guy and figured an hour later he was indeed right. i called the next day due to another matter and apologized. please folks no reason, to start these long debates that have little to do with the topic.

And even though i dislike J.K. Rowlings Potter Franchise, she made one character say something i agree with. Its easier to forgive others for being wrong, than for being right.

That bring said, to the older members who are actually contributing and helping instead of trolling and feeling the need to voice needless opinions. Thank you, many of your tips and conrtibutions make excel useable, for novices like me.

This is joker82, stating he master OFFSET, FREQUENCY, MATCH and INDEX, for that he is greatly thankful to this forum, and signs off now that he has trolled (am i using the word actually in the right context?).

----------


## Bruno123

@ProtonLeah
All the things you have posted are contradictory to common sense and more over your own interpretation of rules seems unclear!!

Rule 2 - says "*Don't post a question* in the thread of another member -- start your own." - Dosent stop anyone from posting answers to questions...
You have raised rule 2 in response to ANSWER posted by BVespone and when he pointed it out you starting blowing steam with the quoted post...




> Regardless of your reason, the forum cannot function when people *continually "update" ancient threads with their own better solution*



the very purpose of these forums is that people post as many UPDATED and better solutions as possible for people to learn from... what if there are 1000000 of better solutions being posted earlier...the forum is listed in reverse chronology for the very reason that ppl will refer to most recent posts and get the latest and best solutions...





> Many of the old threads have been read thousands of times.  Following your logic they could *each end up with hundreds, if not thousands, of better ideas long after the original poster has left the scene and doesn't care*.



These are public forum for the precise reason that anybody (not just the original person posting) can refer to it anytime... 
--------------------------------------------
And all the EXPERTS with 1000s of posts supporting each other and ridiculing ppl with less posts...is utterly disappointing... i was hoping the mods to act faster than this and delete the irrelevant posts and close this thread (if it is considered so)
I wonder if you had got such response when YOUR respective posts count was LESS than your respective IQs

Oh well.. mods please delete this irrelevant post of mine!!

----------


## n_slash_a

> Found this on another forum, but thought I'd post it here:
> 
> Merge/Center Shortcut: Alt + h + m + c



Thanks, that works great!  Another method that works (I found it elsewhere) is Alt + Enter





> Additional tip. After using merge & center once. Hitting f4 will repeat the last function used.



Good to know, thanks for the tip!

----------


## Jamco6000

Thanks n_slash_a for posting a BETTER SOLUTION TO THE PROBLEM. *ALT+ ENTER*
And I hope you don't get banned

----------


## FDibbins

This thread is now closed.  Further comments regarding members who have posted here serves no purpose

----------


## JadeC31

This is the best Answer! No faffing around, just F4! So simple, Thank you!!  :Smilie:

----------

